# Session IPA



## Thommo81 (4/11/17)

Anybody got a decent recipe for a session IPA ?


----------



## TheSumOfAllBeers (4/11/17)

It's a tricky style, easy to overwhelm with IBU or turn it into fizzy hop water.

I went all extra pale Maris otter plus a load of hops. Was a touch too bitter but people really liked it. Got low thirties in a competition.

If I was to do it again, I would aim for 4.5% ABV but put some backbone into the malt. Maybe 10% cara Pilsner, 90% pale/extra pale/lager malt. Then hop to 40 IBU. Don't skip the dry hop, but don't make a dogs dinner of the hopping either.

It's a good style to use up the bin ends in the hop freezer.

Golden rule: you need to be able to legally drive after a pint of it


----------



## Thommo81 (4/11/17)

Thanks man , can’t get enough of this style of beer at the moment especially with the warmer weather


----------



## TheSumOfAllBeers (4/11/17)

In the heat drop the ABV, and you can mix up the complex malts with Vienna.

7:2:1 pale:Vienna:cara pils is doable

Whatever hops you use should be assertive. You are not going for NE IPA juice bombs, but you need to be bringing out new world hop qualities.

The uk has some great examples of quaffing summer pale ales that are hoppy with local varieties, but we call them bitters or uk pale ales.

They do the same job in the summer heat but you never confuse the 2 styles


----------



## droid (4/11/17)

I love the hoppy fizzy not too sweet or big bodied style, for a few smashers it's the go, followed up by something that has more body to slow down the intake...at some point the bigger malt can weigh in but not early in a Session...2C

Yeastie Boys, Goose Island, and Stone Go to IPA for example. I wouldn't describe any of these as having a big malt back-bone or much of one at all, the Stone would have the most crystal in it but is higher in abv and ibu so that makes sense to me

the next brew here is on Cup Day and will be something along these lines:

4.5%
45IBU
PIls 60%
Wheat 20%
Oats 10%
Caras 5% (going for a blend of carapils and caramunich 1 or 3, maybe even some carawheat)
Acidulated 5%
mashed pretty dry
an acidic sparge of 3.5 to 3.8 works for me

columbus FWH
chinnook @ 20 (my whirlpool addition)
cascade " " "
citra/mosaic under 70dC
dry hop combos split into 4 kegs at 5g/l maybe more if the excitement gets too much
Nelson Sauvin & Citra (full on citra burst with 25% NS)
NS & Mosaic
NS & Galaxy
NS, Citra, Mosaic, Galaxy

I'm going back to a 25% NS addition as a dry hop because it really adds a vibrant burst which goes well with the acidic style, this time around anyway, not for everyone

good luck, loving this style right now


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/11/17)

I agree with droid on 99% of how to make session IPA. The mash temp is best at 70c, leaving some body to the beer otherwise it's way too thin and becomes overly bitter. 


Try this for a reference. http://www.theelectricbrewery.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27506


----------



## droid (4/11/17)

^ that's alright, it just means if we were brewing one together we'd have to meet in the middle at 67...hehe


----------



## Thommo81 (4/11/17)

Alas at this stage I am only an extract brewer


----------



## droid (4/11/17)

Thommo81 said:


> Alas at this stage I am only an extract brewer


sorry mate, should've asked, good luck and I hope you find a cracker of a recipe!


----------



## Mardoo (4/11/17)

If I were brewing an extract session IPA I’d start with Briess or Weyermann malt syrups, as their quality is great and their maltiness will be able to carry the hops. I’d start with one container each of their Munich LME, and one of Golden Light LME.


----------



## Hambone (4/11/17)

https://www.brewersfriend.com/homebrew/recipe/view/10600/session-ipa


----------



## Hambone (4/11/17)

https://brewerschoice.com.au/shop/b...ack/sunday-session-ipa-extract/#configuration


----------



## Thommo81 (4/11/17)

Thanks guys I’m just putting one down now , bit of a cut and paste from a few recipies will see how it goes


----------



## droid (4/11/17)

^sounds adventurous, good stuff man


----------



## Judanero (4/11/17)

Definitely on my to do list as summer approaches.. I'm thinking something along the lines of:

50% Pils
35% Vienna
15% Flaked barley

Mash higher and use something like Wyeast 1450 or 1272, or mash lower and use something like 1332 or 1968?

FWH and probably just a whirlpool and dry hop additions.

Any thoughts on flaked in an IPA apart from potential clarity sacrifice?


----------



## Lionman (21/11/17)

Isn't 'Session IPA' just a marketing term for 'American Pale Ale'.

All the beers I have tried with this on the label have just tasted like (usually mediocre) pale ales to me.

Is there actually something that truly defines them from an APA?


----------



## Thommo81 (21/11/17)

I’m sorry you feel that way quiet enjoy them


----------



## 2cranky (21/11/17)

I do an okay one with Marris Otter, Vienna, crystal, carapils. 
FWA Columbus
Flame out Amarillo, centennial, Simcoe
Cool to 75c then add Amarillo, centennial, Simcoe
Dry hop Simcoe, Columbus, Mosaic
Mash light and ferment with California ale 

Sub 5%, refreshing but still a hoppy IPA.


----------



## droid (21/11/17)

the difference to me is Pale Ale is more malty, less bitter, less hops in your face - less harsh and the FG is higher = fuller bodied
session is more acidic and not as sweet, more dry like an IPA - which makes sense, the hop bombing schedule follows the _what the heck give me the whole fecking container of hops..._all in at the end as opposed to a gradual curve from bitterness-flavour-aroma with a malt balance and so the Sess IPA gives you a bit of a smack in the mouth - if you are an IPA fiend then a less ABV version would be your session beer


----------



## Judanero (21/11/17)

Lionman said:


> Isn't 'Session IPA' just a marketing term for 'American Pale Ale'.
> 
> All the beers I have tried with this on the label have just tasted like (usually mediocre) pale ales to me.
> 
> Is there actually something that truly defines them from an APA?



I had a Hobo brewing mid-IPA (3.5%) at the recent Tamworth brewfest, tasted like an IPA to me and unless someone told you I don't know how anyone would pick it as mid strength.

I guess the higher bitterness, hoppier aroma, and perceived dryness would be how I would define it apart from an APA... I also don't want crystal anywhere near my IPAs as a general rule.


----------

